# automatische Selbstreinigung des Druckers



## Juanna1 (11. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen, 

Der Drucker "Canon Pixma IP 4300" betätigt ständig von alleine die Selbstreinigung, und das verbraucht jedesmal teure Tinte. Ich finde nirgends, wo man das abstellen kann. 

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Liebe Grüße Jule


----------



## ronaldh (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Jule,

ich glaube, dass kann man nicht abstellen. :-(

Ich habe noch einen richtig schönen IP5000, das war der letzte Canon-Drucker ohne Chip's in den Patronen. Der wird, wenn man noch einen neuwertigen bekommen kann, richtig teuer gehandelt (mehr als doppelter Neupreis!), weil man so günstig einfach nicht drucken mehr kann. Der reinigt sich nur beim Einschalten, oder wenn er ein paar Tage an war, und man dann erst wieder druckt. Da wäre es mir manchmal lieber, er reinigt sich zwischendurch, weil es da tatsächlich vorkommt, dass er zu lange stand, und man dann mehrfach reinigen muss. Und die Tinte kostet für meinen Drucker ja kaum was...

Liebe Grüsse
Ronald


----------



## Juanna1 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

leider ist mir ein Schreibfehler unterlaufen.
Der Drucker, um den es geht, ist ein "Canon Pixma IP 4500"

Ein Freund hat einen 4300 und das Problem nicht. 

Über neue Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße Juanna


----------



## ronaldh (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Juanna,

ich denke, Du wirst damit leben müssen, dass der Drucker sich ab und zu reinigt. Das ist erforderlich, damit der Druckkopf nicht verstopft. 

Jedoch hast Du nicht näher spezifiziert, was "ständig" bedeutet. Beim Einschalten (das ist völlig normal), alle paar Stunden (das ist auch noch normal), oder alle paar Minuten? Da könnte dann natürlich auch ein Defekt vorliegen. Oder hast Du keine Originaltinte drin? Da reagieren die neuen Canon-Drucker wegen des Chips in der Patrone zickig!

Falls Du noch Garantie auf dem Drucker hast solltest Du ansonsten mal bei Canon nachfragen. 

Grüsse
Ronald


----------



## Juanna1 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

danke für Deine Antwort. 
Es wird Originaltinte verwendet.

Bei jedem Einschalten ist es so. - dies ist normal, sagst Du ?
Wie ich schon schrieb, ist es bei dem Modell Canon 4300 nicht so ...

Leider ist in der Gebrauchsanweisung diesbezüglich nichts erwähnt, auch 
finde ich keine keine E-Mail-Anschrift von Canon-Support. ..

Liebe Grüße Juanna


----------



## ronaldh (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Juanna,

beim Einschalten ist es normal. Da bei Canon-Druckern ja nicht der Druckkopf, sondern nur Tinte ausgetauscht wird, muss sicher gestellt werden, dass der Druckkopf sich nicht mit getrockneter Tinte zusetzt.

Warum der 4300 das nicht macht? Keine Ahnung. Aber unter http://www.canon.de gibt es einen Support-Menüpunkt. Da könntest Du es ja mal versuchen.

Postest Du bitte, falls Du da ein Ergebnis bekommst?

Liebe Grüsse und schönes Weihnachten
Ronald


----------



## Juanna1 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ronald,

leider gibt es da keinen E-Mail-Support,
vielleicht rufe ich aber mal bei Canon an.

Trotzdem vielen Dank,
und ebenfalls ein schönes Weihnachtsfest

Grüße Juanna


----------

